
Swagger extensions for your API anyone? - allthingsapi
http://www.apiful.io/intro/2016/11/02/graduating-your-api.html
======
krsyoung
Do you think that we need to standardize on extensions? The blog post makes it
clear that there is room to add additional information to the OAS document ...
the question would be where to draw the line? Maybe there could be "groupings"
of vendor extensions that would qualify as some additional class of
information?

Vendor extensions are flexible / powerful but how to consolidate such that
services consuming API specifications can depend on their existence and
understand their semantics?

~~~
importkit
It's a great idea to have standardized extensions. I am a fan of IDE/client-
side code checking. With standard Swaggers, we could check if parameter values
are valid. However, it may not be possible to check the invocation flows (e.g.
/login is required before /checkout) since it's not in the swagger. If they
could be provided as extensions in a standard way, existing code checking
tools can easily consume them.

